# منتديات الشريعة الإسلامية > الشريعة الإسلامية >  ~,. رحلتي المصورة في مغسلة النساء للأموات مشاهدات وعجائب وصور مؤثره ,.~

## bellegirl

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


يسر الله لي ان اقوم بزيارة للأخوان في مغسلة الموتى في جامع الراجحي بالرياض*









*فوجدت ان بعض المواقع قامت بتغطية قسم الرجال ففكرت ان اقوم بتغطية لقسم النساء


فاستاذنتهم بان اقوم بتغطية لمغسلة الأموات قسم النساء 


خصوصا انه لايوجد بها جنائز وقت زيارتي


وأخترت هذا الموضوع لما فيه من الوقع المباشر كموعظة لبعض الأخوات هداهن الله ممن تساهلن في الحجاب أو تساهلن في أمر الله ووقعن في عصيانه وغرهن طول الأمد وحلم الله عليهن


فأردت ان يرين السيناريو الذي يحصل لأحداهن بعد موتها لكن مع الأسف لن يرينه الا في موضوعي هذا فلو متن لن يرين شيئا من هذا فالميتة لاترى ماذا يفعلن بها المغسلات ولا أين يذهب بها 


فهي بعد موتها جنازة فلا يقال فلانه بل يقال احضرو الجنازة واحملو الجنازة بعدما كانت تنادى باحب اسمائها بين اخوتها وذويها فسبحان الحي الذي لايموت 


فكانت هذه الصور وهذا التقرير


عند الدخول الى المغسلة يكون في استقبالك مكتب لأخذ بيانات الجنازة وباقي الأجراءات الرسمية*








*هنا ندخل قسم النساء في المغسلة وقد كان فارغا مطفئ الأنوار فلا يوجد به أحد وقت زيارتنا فقد جئته مساءا لأضمن ان لايكون به احد ولا أضايق احدا وكان معي احد المشرفين بالمغسلة جزاه الله عني خير الجزاء* 










*تدخل الجنازة من هنا الى قسم النساء من هذا الباب ثم توضع على هذه الطاولة لتبدأ عملية التجهيز*








*هنا يتم تجريد الجنازة من الملابس بعد ستر عورتها علما بان عورة المراءه الميته بين النساء عند تغسيلها من السره الى الركبه فتغطى بمنشفه كبيره ساتره او قطعه من الكفن مثل المنشفه* 











*إذا كان الميتة ملينة المفاصل فيسهل خلع ملابسها والاستفادة منها بعد غسلها وتعطى لمحتاج لهذه الملابس

اما إذا كانت الميتة متصلبة بحيث أنه لم يباشر أهلها تغسيلها بسرعة بعد موتها فبقيت أيام فهنا تكون مفاصلها قد تصلبت فيصعب خلع ملابسها بالطريقة المعتادة ويتم تجريدها من ملابسها بواسطة مقص بالبدء من الكم الأيمن حتى الرقبة ثم الكم الأيسر حتى الرقبه*














*تقص أظافر يدي ورجلي الميتة إن كانت طويلة ومن السنة يتم تظفير الميته 

ومع الأسف يخبرونني ان كثير منهن تاتي بشعر كشعر الرجل مقصوص وصغير متشبهات بالرجال ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله


وبعدها يتم تنظيف الأنف والفم ومن ثم سدهما بقطن حتى الانتهاء من التغسيل ثم تزال بعد ذلك 


ثم يتم إقعاد الجنازة ويعصر البطن برفق ثلاث مرات ليخرج المستعد من البطن برفق ثم تلف المغسلة على يد الجنازة اليسرى خرقة للتنجيتها فينظف القبل والدبر والماء ينساب 


تجمع المغسلة يدي الجنازة وتقول : بسم الله وتوضاها وضوءا عاديا بالماء


اصبحت الجنازة الان طاهرة ونظيفة وجاهزة للتغسيل فالله اكبر ما اكرم الاسلام واهله حتى اخر لحظه في الدنيا المؤمن معزز ومكرم


ثم بعدها يتم التغسيل بالماء والسدر بدأ من الشعر الى باقي الجسم بدا من الشق الايمن الى الشق اليسر


بأن يغسل الجنب الايمن بداية من رؤوس الاصابع مرور بالكتف وصفحة العنق ثم الجزء الموالي للمغسلة والصدر والبطن ثم يدخل الماء والسدر من تحت الساتر مع المحافظه على ستر العوره وتغسل العوره


ثم تقلب على جنبها الايسر ويدلك جنبها الايمن من كتفها وظهرها حتى نهاية قدمها اليمنى
وبنفس الطريقة يتم تغسيل الجنب الأيسر


وهناك حالات يصعب تغسيلها وهذه كثيره في الحوادث فان الجنازه تيمم بعد وضعها في الاكفان وفوق واق للاكفان* 









 
 




[*COLOR="Red"]
حتى انهم أخبروني أن بعض النساء كن لابسات بناطيل ضيقة جدا فعندما يصيبها حادث أو تتأخر في القدوم الى المغسلة ويحاولون فسخ أو نزع اللباس عنها يتفسخ مع اللحم والجلد ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله**
*
أما اذا كانت متفحمه ولا تتحمل الحركه فانها توضع في الكفن وتنضح بالماء بنية الغسل


وبعدها يتم رش المسك الأبيض على الجنازة وتطيب الميته من الأعلى الى الأسفل في الأبطين ومواضع السجود السبعة ولهم أن يطيبوا ماشاءو بعد ذلك[/B]




[/COLOR]






*ثم بعدها تكفن المرأة في خمسة أكفان إزار وخمار وقميص ولفافتان تلف فيهما والله المستعان


ثم بعدها يصلى عليها وتحمل على الأعناق وتدخل القبر


فياليت شعرتي ماذا أعددتي ياأخيه لهذا الموقف وهذه الحفره


يالله رحمتك*




 



*وهذه بعض المواقف التي حصلت مع المغسلة والداعية المعروفة هيا الناصر للعبرة والعضة وقد نشرت سابقا في أحد المواقع


تقول انه مر بها مواقف عديدة فعلى سبيل المثال استدعيت لتغسيل امرأة كبيرة السن أُحضرت لكي نقوم بتغسيلها وقد تآكل جلدها، وعليها أطباق من الأوساخ وحفراً في ظهرها كثيرة، وقد أثَّر السرير في جسمها، وقد طالت الأظافر إلى حد بيِّن 


وكذلك امرأة قد أتت إلى المغسلة وقد اسودَّ وجهها مع العلم أن باقي جسمها أبيض وأهلها مندهشين فكان ذلك من أسوأ المواقف التي مررت بها. 


وذات مرة أتتني إحدى الفتيات مرافقة لجثمان أمها وهي تبكي بشدة وتدعو لي دعاءً حاراً لكي أجعلها تقوم بتغسيل والدتها وتقول : هذا ما تبقَّى لي فلا تحرميني من برها، وتحت إلحاحها الشديد تركتها تغسِّل والدتها وأنا أقوم بمساعدتها وتوجيهها، فرأيت فيها ما أعجبني من صبرها واحتسابها، فما أجمل برها وما أجمل إصرارها رغم ما أوقعتني به من حرج.


ومن أصعب المواقف التي واجهتها تغسيل امرأة دخل في وجهها زجاج ناعم فاستعنت بالله وتمالكت نفسي وقمت بإزالة الزجاج بواسطة القطن حتى أزيل الزجاج كله.


وعندما أقوم بالتغسيل أرى أقارب الميتة في عدة أحوال، منهم من هو حزين ومنهم من يتملكه شعور الحنين لهذا الميت وفي هذه اللحظة قد أيقنوا أن هذه الدنيا لا تسوى عند الله جناح بعوضة


وفي كثير من الأحيان ينتابني البكاء أثناء تغسيل الجنائز، إذ حينها أتصور نفسي مكان الميتة، وأتخيّل نفسي أُُجهّز ليصلّى علي ولأدفن، ويدفعني ذلك إلى استغلال الوقت للاستعداد لهذه اللحظة.


عندما أنتهي من تجهيز الجنازة أتذكر بأنها ساعات ثم تُسأل، فهذا آخر يوم من الدنيا وأول يوم من البرزخ، وأدعو لها بالثبات وأن يجمعنا الله بها في جنات النعيم. وباعتقادي لو أعطيت الميتة فرصة دقيقة واحدة للرجوع إلى الحياة لكانت تود أن تسجد تائبة وتقول لا إله إلا الله. وكثيرات ممن يحضرن تغسيل الأموات يدركن ذلك ويأخذن منه العظة والاعتبار.


يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه




* 

** منقوووووووووووول للعظة والعبرة .... **


 
 


المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

لنقدر على العدل ..........لعبدالحليم الطيطي 
أحكام العقيقة 
تذكر قبل أن تعصي 
صلاة الكسوف ، أحكام ومسائل 
تغطية الوجه عند المفسرين 
تـذكـيـر 
العلامات التي تدل على الخشوع في الصلاة 
إذ أحبك الله رزقك التوبة 
شـر الطعـام 
ما المراد بالمؤمن القوي

----------


## ملكه الهوى

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## شجون 2009

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## هيليوبلس2010

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## نسيم الليل37

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## مها جميرا

جزاك الله خيرا 

و بارك فيج ان شاء الله 

نسال الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## amn

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## *شموسه دبي*

تسلمين لغاليه
اللهم نسألك حسن الخااتمه
ف ميزان حسناااااااتج

----------


## ~الـريم~

يزاااج الله خيرر

----------


## هـمـلـمـل

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات

يزاج الله خير

اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر.. 

وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..

و أدخلهم الفردوس الأعلى ..

----------


## Miss Business

ياللله بحسن الخاتمة ...

الله يرحم أمواتنا جميع برحمته ... هم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون ...

جزاج الله خير الغالية على هالموضوع المؤثر ..

----------


## Um_BirGa3_NIKE

في ميزان حسناتج انشاءالله ....

----------


## فولة العين

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## يا معرفني

لا إله الا الله .. محمد رسول الله

----------


## ام السعاده

يزاج الله خير


في ميزان حسنااتج انشالله ..

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي
> 
> نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 
> 
> اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## .في ظل ذاتي.

يعطيج العافيه على هالموضوع, اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## بنت القبيسيAJ

ياربي نسألك حسن الخاتمه

تسلمين على النقل والله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## bellegirl

> تسلمين لغاليه
> اللهم نسألك حسن الخااتمه
> ف ميزان حسناااااااتج





> يزاااج الله خيرر





> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه
> 
> اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات
> 
> يزاج الله خير
> 
> اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر.. 
> 
> وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..
> ...





> ياللله بحسن الخاتمة ...
> 
> الله يرحم أمواتنا جميع برحمته ... هم السابقون ونحن اللاحقون ...
> 
> جزاج الله خير الغالية على هالموضوع المؤثر ..





> في ميزان حسناتج انشاءالله ....





> بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي
> 
> نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 
> 
> اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد





> لا إله الا الله .. محمد رسول الله





> يزاج الله خير
> 
> 
> في ميزان حسنااتج انشالله ..





> يعطيج العافيه على هالموضوع, اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه


يزاكم الله خير اخواتي الغاليات عل دعواتكم الطيبة ,, وأنا من حبي لكم وخوفي عليكن حطيت الموضوع لإني صدق من قريته دمعت عيني

وبغيتكن تتعضون شراتي ,, والله يهدينا أجمعين ويوفقنا للطريق الي ترضي رب العالمين وربي يرزقنا أجمعين حسن الخاتمة ويرزقنا الشهادة عند الموت

وان شاء الله يكون الموضوع مؤثر في الجميع

----------


## bellegirl

الحمدلله

----------


## "زوزو1"

اللهم انا نسالك حسن الخاتمة
اللهم اغفر لاختي وارحمها وجميع موتانا وموتى المسلمين كافة

----------


## bellegirl

اللهم آميـــن اختي
ومشكورات على المرور

----------


## ام الوجود

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## bellegirl

آميـــــــــــــــ، يارب ,, مشكورة على الدعوة الطيبة  :Smile:

----------


## أم مايد 2008

يزاج الله الف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج 

اللهم قنا عذاب المحيا والممات وفتنة المسيح الدجال ...

----------


## الحياة مدرسة

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## مربوشة دبي

تسلمين اختي على هالطرح 
ويزاج الله الف خير

----------


## أم حمدان999

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله 
يالله يارب بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## bellegirl

اللهم آمين يارب

يزاكم الله خير على الدعوات

وان شاء الله تكون عبرة لجميـــــع

----------


## غرشوبة السمر

يالله بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## {سوسو}

الله يجزاك الفردوس ياختي

اي حد يقرى ردي يردد معاي:

اللهم ثبت قلوبنا والسنتما على طاعتك واجعل اخر كلامنا في هذه الدنيا شهادتك وعند سؤال الملكين ثبتنا يارب 
واجعل قرارنا جنتك
والبسنا الحلل واسكنا الدرر وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات  :Smile: 

اللهم امين

تقبلي مروري 

سوسو

----------


## حزن القصيـد

موضوووووووووووووووووع واايد ملفت ويخووف
يزاااج الله خيير ارتعش جسمي من الصور والقصص

يالله يالله برحمتك وعفوك يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## فاقدهـ غالي

لااااااا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله ،؛ 


اللهم انا نسالك حسن الخاتمه ،؛ اللهم ثبتنا عند السؤال يا رب العالمين ،؛ 


يزاج الله خير و الله يحسن خاتمج و يرزقج الشهاده ،؛

----------


## Candy-Girl

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم قنا عذاب المحيا والممات وفتنة المسيح الدجال ...

----------


## حراير@

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 

مشكوره يا صاحبة الموضوع..

----------


## الامبراطورة ~

اللهم اني اسئالك خير الخاتمة

----------


## sose_m

اللهم أحســن خآتمتي وخوآتــم أمة محمد ..
وتوفني وأنا ساجدةً لك..يارب توفني وانت راضٍ عنــي ياعزيز يا كريم...
يزآج الله خير على الموضوع العظــه..^^

----------


## bellegirl

آمين وياكم خواتي الفاضلات أحرجني كلامكم وأثرت فيا دعواتكم عساها في ميزان حسناتكم يارب

وربي يوفقنا أجمعين ويجمعنا في الجنة آمنين آمين آمين

----------


## غلا البداو

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات ا للهم امين يارب العالمين

----------


## ناعمة الخد

مشكورة اختي على الموضوع .............وجزاج الله الف خير 

صدق الدنيا ما تسوى جناح بعوضة .............رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وارحمنا برحمتك الواسعة

----------


## غرور منصوريهـ

ياااااااااااااارب انا نسالك حسن الخاتمه يالله 

والله اني اخااااااااف يوم اقرا هالمواضيع 

يارب ارحمنا برحمتك ياااارحم الراحمين

----------


## مملكة حزن

الموضوع المؤثر جدا وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## Candy

اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمة

----------


## bellegirl

يزاكن الله خير على الدعوات الطيبة

ربي يوفقكم للخير وحب الخير وعمل الخير ^^

----------


## اليازيا

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## bellegirl

آمين اختي الغالية ,, ومشكورة على الدعوة الطيبة ربي يوفقج

----------


## الغفليه

اللهم نسالك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر للمسلمين والمسلمات المؤمنين والمؤمنات احياء منهم واموات

----------


## شموخ أم شخبوط

اللهم إني اسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## الخقاقة

*جزاك الله خيرا

و بارك فيج ان شاء الله
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة*

----------


## bellegirl

آمين يارب مشكورة اختي ربي يسهل عليج  :Smile:

----------


## منى البلوشي

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## نخوبه

جزاك الله خيرا 

و بارك فيج ان شاء الله 

نسال الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## bellegirl

آمين يارب مشكورات فديتكم ربي يسهل عليكن ^^

----------


## daloa

لا الاه الا الله انا ما قدرت اشوف الصور ولا اقرا الموضوع لانني وايد خايفة

----------


## $أم غايه$

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## GNA

اللهم توفنا و أنت راض عنا غير غضبان ..........و اجعل خير عمرنا آخره و خير عملنا خواتمة وخير أيامنا يوم نلقاك فيه

----------


## bellegirl

> لا الاه الا الله انا ما قدرت اشوف الصور ولا اقرا الموضوع لانني وايد خايفة


الله مستعان  :Frown:

----------


## نجمه_2000

جزاك الله خير

----------


## خفايا الروح

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج الغاليه

----------


## مــــيره دبــي

بارك الله فيج.. 

ع النقل المفيد.. 

وعسى الله يجمعنا وأياكم في جنااات النعيم.

----------


## ريم2009

جزاج الله خير

----------


## جنون راك

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## في القلب زايد

*موقف صعب لا اله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
اللهم اني اسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم استرني فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض 
اللهم انك عفوا تحب العفو فعفوا عنا يارحيم الدينا والاخره 
استغفر الله العلي العظيم من كل ذنبا عظيم*

----------


## مضيعة الحبيب

استغفر الله

----------


## احساس ريم

اللهم يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك ..
اللهم أعنا على ذكرك و شكرك و حسن عبادتك ..
دعوااااااتكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ ـم بحسن الخاتمة .. 
اللهم ارحم موتانا و موتى المسلمين و ارحم أبي و ادخله فسيح جناتك .. قولوا أمين ...

----------


## bellegirl

ان الحمد لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره

----------


## UAQ_LADY

لااله الا الله 

يالله بحسن الخاتمه يااارب

يزاج الله خير

----------


## أم دانووه

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة 

و لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 

جزاك الله خيرا الغالية

----------


## أم الدواهي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## سيده الوادى

الله احسن خاتمتنا ومشكوره على الموضوع

----------


## al3emia

جزاج الله الف خير على هالموضوع

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## بنت ابوظبي

مشكوره وماقصرتي
جعل الله في ميزان حسناتج
يالله اسالك حسن الخاتمه ياااارب
احسن خاتمتي يارب
يارب اغفر لي ولوالدين ولجميع المسلمين يااارب

----------


## عيون عبد الله

يالله يارب بحسن خاتمه

يارب تهدي و تصلح جمييييع مسلمين

----------


## ((خفايا روحي))

لا إله الا الله محمدا رسول الله
لا إله الا الله محمدا رسول الله
لا إله الا الله محمدا رسول الله

اللهم اجعل خير أعمالنا خواتمها اللهم اجعل خير أعمارنا أواخرها اللهم اجعل خير أيامنا يوم نلقاك

أسأل الله لي ولكم حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## زهرة البيت

جزاك الله خير اخيتي
نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## bellegirl

لا إله الا الله محمدا رسول الله
لا إله الا الله محمدا رسول الله
لا إله الا الله محمدا رسول الله

----------


## فديت نواري

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

جزاج الف خير على هل موضوع الي اكثر من رائع في ميزان حساناتج ان شالله

----------


## شيوخ الامارات

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

مشكوره الغاليه

----------


## اام شمه

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## bellegirl

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

----------


## بدر0البدور

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## أم شوأأخي

بارك الله فيك وبك نفع الاسلام والله الموضوع قيم واسال الله ان يجعله عبره وعظه لنساء المسلمين

----------


## هكذا اذن2

يزاج الله خير ....

----------


## فرصاد

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## أم علاوي+

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة 
جزاك الله خير

----------


## um saoody

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي ولوالدتي 

ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات يارب العالمين


اللهم اغفر لأبي وارحمه ، وعافه واعف عنه ، لقِّه الأمن والبشرى والكرامة والزلفى ، 
اللهم إن كان محسناً فزد في حسناته ، وإن كان مسيئاً فتجاوز عن إساءته ،
اللهم اغسله بالماء والثلج والبرد ، نقه من الخطايا كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس ،
أبدله أهلاً خيراً من أهله ، وداراً خيراً من داره ، وجيراناً خيراً من جيرانه ، 
اللهم لا تحرمنا أجره ، ولا تفتنا بعده ، واغفر لنا وله 


اللهم آميــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن

----------


## عامريه و فتخر

*يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات ا للهم امين يارب العالمين*

----------


## Looooonely

والله الانسان يحتاج لهاي المواضيع اللي تذكره بمصيره..
حسيت بقشعريرة وخوف..
يالله بحسن الخاتمة..
اللهم يا مقلب القلوب الابصار ثبت قلوبنا على دينك..
يزاج الله خير أخيتي الغالية..

----------


## UmSawaf

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## شموه العنابي

جزاك الله خيرا في هذا الموضوع

----------


## *القطريه*

*جزاك الله خير الجزاء
وختم بالصالحات* 
*أعمالنا واعمالكم*

----------


## بوابة الشمس

يزاج الله خير
يا الله حسن الخاتمه
غرغرت عيوني

----------


## تسونامي

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## عمري زايد

لا اله الا الله

----------


## احب عيالي

> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..
> 
> في ميزان حسناتج
> 
> وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## بنت الفلاسية

> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه
> 
> اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات
> 
> يزاج الله خير
> 
> اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر.. 
> 
> وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..
> ...

----------


## bellegirl

آميــــــــــــــــــن خواتي الطيبات ,, وفقكم الله لما يحبه ويرضاه

----------


## بربرينه

جزاج الله أختي الجنه وفي ميزان حسناتج يارب بارك الله فيج

----------


## $صاحبة السمو$

*يزآج الله خير آختيه . . والله يرزقنآ بحسن الخاتمه ان شاء الله*

----------


## bellegirl

آميــــــن يارب مشكورات على حرصكن ^^

----------


## زجاجه شفافه

*يارب نسألك حسن الخاتمه ... اللهم غفر لي ولوالداي واخوتي واخواني المسلمين ... لا إله إلا انت سبحنك اني كنت من الظالمين ... استغفر .. استغفر الله العلي العظيم ..*

----------


## bellegirl

يارب تجعل لنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## اميرة الصغيرة

جزاج الله خير 
اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمة 
اللهم ارحمنا وارحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين

----------


## Bent RAK

أخـــاف من الموووت .. الله المستعان .. 

أسأل الله أن يحسن خواتمنا .. و أن يجعل قبرونا روضة من رياض الجنان .. 

آميين يا رب العالمين ^_^

----------


## هنوده1

يزاج الله خير عالموضوع فميزان حسناتج إن شاء الله

----------


## غزيرة الهموم

اقشعر بدني ودمعت عيناي 
يارب ارحمنا برحمتك وتب علينا انت التواب الرحيم 
وبوركتِ

----------


## bellegirl

*جزاكم الله خير اخوتي في الله والمؤن مأمور بالتذكير

( رَبّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْت إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْر فَقِير)*

----------


## hadawi

ياالله بحسن الخاتمة

----------


## bellegirl

يارب ارحمنا برحمتك وتب علينا انت التواب الرحيم

----------


## طيرالحبارى

يا الله نسألك ان ترحمنا وتعفو عنا وترزقنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## الجـــوري*

موضوع مؤثر بصراحه 

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه

----------


## مسمار جحا

_بارك الله فيج_

----------


## @جوري الكويت@

يالله ترحمنا برحمتك وااااااااي عيوني دمعت

----------


## h.humaid

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## ام نانو

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## سحابة الليل

جزاكي الله خيرا

----------


## مرايم2000

يزاج الله ألف خير على هالموضوع اللي يقوي الايمان...اللهم ثبت قلوبنا على طاعتك وحسن عبادتك...ونسألك حسن الخاتمه يا رب....

----------


## reemoo20

*يزاااج الله خير

الله يرحمنااا ويرحم اموات المسلمين اجمعين*

----------


## احساس-بسمة

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة لي ولاهلي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات 
جزااااج الله خير على هذا التقرير 
استودعكن الله

----------


## ام الريان

يارب رحمتك 
جزاك الله خيراختي الفاضله وجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## المـــها

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي يارب العالمين

----------


## عنوان الغلا

يــــــــزاج الله خير اختي ...

الصــراحه أول مره أنا وربيعتي نشوف المغســـله ...

قشعـــرتي أجســـامنــــــا ...

ياليـــــت الكل يستفيد ويوقف وقفة صراحه بينه وبين نفسه .. ويحاورها ماذا أعد لهذا اليوم ؟؟؟

----------


## صمت الجفون

يا الله بحسن الخاتمه يارب .....


والله إنها عظه ...جزاك الله خير ..

----------


## لمياء دبي

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمه
اللهم توفني وانا ساجده لك
ربنا اتنا في الدنيا حسنه وفي الاخره حسنه وقنل عذاب النار

----------


## وردة الهناء

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسنلتج ياااااارب

----------


## um_3washi

اللهم ارحم والدية..


اللهم نقي خطاياهم من الذنوب كما ينقى الثوب الأبيض من الدنس

اللهم باعد بينهم وبين ذنوبهم كما باعدت بين المشرق والمغرب 

اللهم اعفوا عنهم يا أرحم الراحمين واجعل ما كتبه في موازينهم 

رب اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الأحياء منهم والأموات إنك سميع قريب مجيب الدعوات

...يجزيج اختي كل الخير على النقل المفييييد بارك الله فيج...

في ميزااان حسناتج ...

----------


## ..كتكوته..

يارب اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء والاموات

يارب نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## أم شرينا

نسأل الله بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## غايه الدلوعه

*جزاااااج الله خير اختي الغاليه 
وأحسن الله خاتمتنا 
ااااااااااااااااااامين يارب العالمين 
رحمتك يالله*

----------


## ام انومي

*يزاج الله خير

اللهم اني اسألك حسن الخاتمة*

الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله
الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر و لله الحمد

----------


## روح الشامسي

بارك الله فيكي اختي
وجزاك الله الف خير

----------


## أم حمدان2010

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## alnoor85

يزاج الله كل خير

----------


## ريـــــــم

يزاج الله خير إختي ..

والله يحسن خواتيمنا وإياكم إن شاء الله ..

----------


## bellegirl

الحمدلله

----------


## HUNNY

جزاك الله خيرا 

و بارك الله فيج ان شاء الله 

نسال الله حسن الخاتمة وان يرحمنا ويرحم جميع موتانا وموتى المسلميين

----------


## ام نوره200

جزاك الله خير
نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## موزاني 22

موووضوع فعلا مؤثر...
يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## رسمت الحب

لا إله إلا الله 
يزاج الله خير أختي على هذا النقل الرائع 
و الله الوحده منا محتاجه تعرف هذي الأشيا
و الأفضل لو كل وحدة منا تسير و تعاين هذا الحدث الجلل
لتاخذ العضه و العبرة 
الله يرحمنا برحمته 
و يرزقنا حسن الخاتمه يارب العالميين
مشكورة و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## moz

بارك الله فيج

----------


## ورد الجنه

* الله أكبر الله أكبر الله أكبر لا إله إلا الله الله أكبر الله أكبر ولله الحمد*

----------


## um_7am00d

لا اله الا الله ..مشكوووره اختي على الموضوع ..ويعله في ميزان حسناتج ..وعسى ربي يحسن خاتمتنا ..ويهدينا الى الصراط المستقيم..

----------


## HanOoOoDah

يا رب نسألك حسن الخاتمة

يزاج الله خير

مووضوع رائع


هنووده

----------


## أم ميرهـ

يزاج الله خير الجزاء ف ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله تعالى

----------


## abrar

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا و من نحب

----------


## فديت اماراتي

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة يااارب..



وذات مرة أتتني إحدى الفتيات مرافقة لجثمان أمها وهي تبكي بشدة وتدعو لي دعاءً حاراً لكي أجعلها تقوم بتغسيل والدتها وتقول : هذا ما تبقَّى لي فلا تحرميني من برها، وتحت إلحاحها الشديد تركتها تغسِّل والدتها وأنا أقوم بمساعدتها وتوجيهها، فرأيت فيها ما أعجبني من صبرها واحتسابها، فما أجمل برها وما أجمل إصرارها رغم ما أوقعتني به من حرج.

ماشاء الله الله يقوينا يااارب..

----------


## bellegirl

بســـــــــم الله

----------


## عنيدة m

وايـد موضوع مؤثر 

يكون في ميزان حسناتج

اتمنى اكون مطوعه

----------


## @الفردوس@

جزاك الله خيرا 

و بارك فيج ان شاء الله 

نسال الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## في الضحى

جزاج الله خير

----------


## روح علي

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة

يزاج الله خيير اختي


وجعله ربي في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام الكون

لاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله 
الحمد لله حمداً كثيرا

----------


## bellegirl

مشكورات يزاكن الله خير  :Smile:

----------


## gifte-me

جزاك ربي كل خير
يعطيك العافية

----------


## bellegirl

وإياج مشكورة ^^

----------


## ومــVIPــن

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه
يزاج الله خير

----------


## Ms.bobah

*اللهم نسالك حسن الخااتمه ..*

----------


## bellegirl

ربي يوفقج ^^

----------


## _BENT_UAE_

بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أم حمد 2004

جزاك الله خيرا اختي

وابصراحة موضوع أروع من الرائع 

اتعلمت اشياء ماكنت اعرفها

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا اللهم ثبتنا عند السؤال

آمين

----------


## umal3nod

الله يثبتنا ويحسن خاتمتنا

----------


## ميمي@الدبدوبه

يزاج الله خير

----------


## bellegirl

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا اللهم ثبتنا عند السؤال

آمين

----------


## الدّر المكنون

بارك الله فيج

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## همس القصيد

يالله بحسن الخاتمة يارب استر علينا دنيا و اخره

----------


## أم المساكين

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## غلاآآ_آل~м

يزاج الله ألف خير أختي ويجعله في ميزان حسناتج
صدق أنه الدنيا ما تسوى ويالله بحسن الخاتمة لي ولجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## 3abda3

جزاك الله خيرا 

اللهم ارحم أمة محمد رحمة عامة

----------


## عاشقة أمها

سبحان الله ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله..

يالله بحسن الخاتمه والنجاااة من النار اللهم آمين

----------


## ماماة الامارات

العباة مش مزركشه 

بعكس العبايا في الاسواق فيها من كل لون وشكل

----------


## هيااام

جزاك الله خيرا 

و بارك فيج ان شاء الله 

نسال الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## ام سلامة..

> جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك


وايد وااااااااااااايد مؤثر... والله انه دموعي تتساقط 
اللهم حسن خاتمتنا ياااااااااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## بنت الطموح

لا إله الا الله

----------


## bellegirl

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

----------


## مريم الشحي

عيني دمعت وحسيت بقشعريرة 

يالله بحسن الخاتمة

----------


## بنت بوظبي22

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## أم_أسماء

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## مزروعية القلب

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله والله انه يتنى قشعريره اللهم انا نسالك بحسن الخاتمه مشكوره اختى

----------


## انثى بس غير

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## عشقي العين

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## bellegirl

آمين خواتي يزاكن الله خيـــــــــــــــــر

----------


## مــــلاك شوق

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحــآآن الله العظيــــــــــــم ..,


يـزآآآآج الله خيــر ختيـــة .., وفي ميزآآن حسنـآتـ’ج ان شاء الله

----------


## bellegirl

سبحان الله وبحمده .. سبحــآآن الله العظيــــــــــــم ..,

----------


## سامية22

الله يرحمنا وبرحمج امين ؤب العالمين

----------


## bellegirl

الله يوفقكم ان شاء الله

----------


## الريـم2009

بارك الله فيك

----------


## .ْAl-ShoO5.ْ

*يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي
ولجميع المسلمين يارب العالمين*

----------


## fever

يزاج الله ألف خير 
اللهم ارحم أمواتي وأموات جميع المسلمين

----------


## bellegirl

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## دانة الدار

السلام عليكم اختي اشحالج ابقي منج طلب ليش تحطين الشياء لى انه صعب اي حد يشوف مثل الشياء حد مثل اناس يذكرون او يخفون يعني مب زين واسموحه

----------


## طموحي الجنة

لا إله إلا الله 



جزااك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع الطيب 


جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 

اللهم أحسن خواتيمنا يارب العالمين

----------


## shashey

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## هبڷهـ ۈ تهبل

مشكورة حبيبتي ع الموضوع وايد أثر فيني

----------


## no comment

الله يعطيج الف عافيه 


><

----------


## ملكة البحر

> جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## المـHــآ

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## فجر النهار

اللهم ارزقنا وازواجنا واولادنا وامهاتنا واخواننا واخواتنا واهلينا والمسلمين جميعا بحسن الخاتمه
اللهم ثبتنا وقت السؤال واجمعنا مع النبيين والصديقين في الفردوس الاعلى
اللهم اكرمنا بنور وجهك يوم الحشر 
واجعل كتابنا بيميننا 
وارحمنا برحمتك يا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## missuae3003

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## ساره الحبوبه

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

اللهم اغفر لي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الا حياء منهم والاموات ................امييييييييييييييييييييين

----------


## يالله أحبك

الله نسالك حسن الخاتمة 

ونسالك الثبات فى القبر ونسالك ميتة حسن ونسالك رضاك يارب رب العباد

جزاكى الله خير اختى اثرتى فينى والله

----------


## ღcute girlღ

يزاج الله خير ...

اللهم اني اسألك حسن الخاتمه ... اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي ولجميع المؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات ....

----------


## نوودي ~

يا الله تخيلت نفسي فهالمكاان  :Frown:  
يارب نسألك حسن الخاتمه والعفوو والعافيه 
في ميزان حسناتج يالغاليه

----------


## *الشروق*

> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..
> 
> في ميزان حسناتج
> 
> وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## أم خادم

اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخاتمة والنجاة من النار
شكرا عزيزتي

----------


## ثمرة القرآن

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا يارب ...


تسلمين الغاليه ع الموضوووع ....

----------


## uae13122



----------


## bellegirl

ماشـــــــــــــاء الله

----------


## شمسه المرر

وايد مؤثر .. لا اله الا الله

----------


## الوارفة

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## اليامي مريامي

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## *أم غالية *

يزاج الله خيرأختي
اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## مفاتيح الموده

موضوع فعلا مؤثر ويحرك المشاعر ويوقض من الغفلة والانشغال في الدنيا ...اللهم اني أسألك حسن الخاتمة لي ولكل المسلمين يا رب العااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااالمين

----------


## " أم هنـوده "

يــــــزاج الله خير ..

وميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله ...




*اللهم اني أسألك حسن الخاتمة*

----------


## bellegirl

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي يارب العالمين

----------


## أم رواضي؟

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## جمال الوهم

يزاج الله خير 
حبيبتي نزلت دموعي و انا اقرى ...
اقول يا ربي انا شو سويت لاخرتي ...
حاسه اني ما سويت شي 

كيف بجابل ربي .....
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## شوكليت توي

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج

والله يرزقنا حسن الخاتمة

----------


## أحلى ملك

اللهم إنى أسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

لا إله إلا الله 

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمه

ياارب رحمتك

..

----------


## $ أم سلطان $

يزاج الله خير اختي على هالموضوع المؤثر
تبغين الصراحه اني دمعت يوم قريته سبحان الله 
من التراب واليه...

----------


## شيخةراك

يالله شو هاذاا الموضوع اللي اثر فيني
الدنيا ماتسوى شي 
جزاج الله خير وبارك الله فيج وجعله ان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## جريئة

الله يجازيج يا رب

تأثرت الصراحه

----------


## ميمو الحلوه

رحماك ربي

----------


## @ أم زايد @

الله يجزاك عنا كل خير

----------


## الصمت طبعي

بارك الله فيج وفي ميزان حسناتج
نسال الله حسن الخاتمه
اللهم ارحم المؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات.

بارك الله فيج

----------


## bellegirl

الحمدلله

----------


## ام حامد4

سبحان الله لاالله حول ولا قوة الابالله

----------


## ام حامد4

جزاكي اللة خير يااختي المسلمة وعسى في مزان حسناتك

----------


## ظبيانيه كول

يزاج الله الف خير اختي

----------


## ! أم فهد !

يزاج الله خير
في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## cherry1

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ام علي725

اللهم اجعل الدنيا آخر همنا 

جزاك الله خيرا على الموضوع الرائع

----------


## جـواهر

يزاج الله خيراللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لجميع الموتى 
تسلمين على الموضوع الرائع والمميز 
اختج:جــواهـر

----------


## @ميما@

يااااااااااااااااالللللللللللللللللللللللللله ارحمنا برحمتك يارحم الراحمين

----------


## الحـــلوة

يزااج الله خيير ..

----------


## مميزه بأخلاقي

جوله مؤثره
أسأل الله ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## الملكه فيكتوريا

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## D.banoota

يزاج الله ألف خير ع النقل

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة و النجاة من النار
اللهم اغفر لجميع موتانا و موتى المسلمين و نور قبورهم

----------


## AL-Doomah

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

آمين يا رب

يزاج الله خير ختيه

----------


## بشايررر

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## بنت الشمالي

جزاكِ الله ألف خير 

بووركتِ اخوويتي 

موواقف مؤثر جداً 

اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا يارب  :Frown:

----------


## ام وديمه..

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالديه يارب العالمين

----------


## أم حمادوه

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## بنوتة حلوووه

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمة

بارك الله فيج ع هيييك موضوع

ويعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## فتاة مزيد

الله وكبر يحسن خاتمتنا أنشاء الله شكرا

----------


## شواخي99

يزاج الله خير على هذه الذكرى

----------


## العيون العسليه

اللهم اسالك حسن الخاتمتنا امين 
واسالك الثبات عند السوال امين
اللهم بيض وجهوهنا يوم تسود وجوه امين
اللهم ارحم اموات المسلمين امين
جزاج الله كل خيرررر

----------


## دقائق

لا إله إلا الله

----------


## أم المُرشْح

*يااااااااالله ياااااا رحمن ياااااااا رحيييييييم

أن تجعل خاتمتنا سااااجديييين وبالشهادتييين نااااطقين

ياااااالله تثبتا عند سؤاااال منكر ونكيييير وتحشرنا

مع الأنبيااااء والصديقييين ...اللهم إرحم جمييييع

موتااانا وموتى المسلميييين ....

جزيييييتي عنا خيييير الجزااااء يا أخيتي على هلموضوع 

وجعلنا وإيااااك ممن تحفهم الملائكة إن شااااء الله ...*

----------


## دمعة وفى!!

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## سجايا_الروح

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في موازين حسناتج يا اختي

و بإذن الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## أم حمدة2008

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## حلى دنياي

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## بسمه سحاب

يزاج الله خير الغاليه ع الموضوع في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع

----------


## lololancome

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ياااارب

والله اني تأثرت كثيرا من هذا الموضوع.

----------


## صديقة الأحلام

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## لؤلؤة ^_^

*اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمه

جزاك الله خيرا اختي على هذا الموضوع..*

----------


## uae وبس

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## ~Drops~

الله يرزقنا حسن الخاتمه ان شاء الله..

يزاج الله خير..

----------


## mrs.ad

ماقريت الموضوع ...حسيت راسي تيبس ...يالله بحسن الخاتمه  :Frown:  :Frown:  :Frown:

----------


## روان محمود

جزاك الله كل خير
اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
اللهم انا نعوذ بك من الكفر والفقر وعذاب القبر وعذاب جهنم وفتنة المحيا والممات وفتنة المسيح الدجال 
اللهم ثبتنا واهلينا عند السؤال واجمعنا مع الخيرين الابرار الله امين

----------


## lllـترgبري

جزاك الله خير

----------


## * أم أحمد

يزاج الله كل خير وجعل الله في ميزان حسناتج 
اللهم اسألك حسن الخاتمة يارب العالمين

----------


## تاجرة سامتة

موضوع ممــيز ..~

اسال الله ان يرزقنـآ و سـآئر المسلمين بحسن الخـآتمه ~

يزآج الله خير ..

و فـآنتظـآر يديدج .
^^

----------


## فديت النونو

*بارك الله فيكِ أختي الفاضله , على هذا الموضوع , الأنسان لازم يتذكر لحظة الموت, ويراجع نفسه هل قدم شئ لأخرته هل أدى حق ربه من العبادات هل بر بوالديه هل ظلم أو أساء إلى أي إنسان ؟ الله يجعله في ميزان حسانتك يوم القيامة و أسأل الله لنا جميعاً حسن* 
*الخاتمة , ومرضاته فالدنيا و الأخرة , الله يرحمنا برحمته آمــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن*
*يا ذا الجلال و الإكرام*

----------


## لمن تثمر الزهور

بارك الله فيج اختي ...الله يرزقنا حسن الخاتمه ..يا رب

----------


## Um_Raian

لكي كل الشكر وادعوا لكي رب الاكوان ان يرزقكي الفردوس الاعلى على احلى موضوع في المنتدى

----------


## شموخ عليا



----------


## وردة ابلادي

اه اثر فيني وايد... يارب احسن خاتمتنا ,,,

----------


## ashash

اللهم نسالك حسن الخاااتمة

يزاااج الله ال خير على هالنقل المتميز

----------


## أنانية

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## ام راشد وسالم

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## بثـينه

يزاج الله خير عزيزتي ..

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمه ^^

----------


## اماراتية99

اللهم أعنا على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك
اللهم اني أسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## BanTooTa

مشكورة اختي على الموضوعجزاج الله الف خير ....ان لله و ان اليه راجعون يا رب احسن خاتمتنا

----------


## كبريائي ذبحني

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## فطمطم

الله المستعااااااااااان

----------


## ام راشد وشمه

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## فاطمةالحمادي

موضوع تقشعر له الأبدان

سبحان الله .. الله يحسن خاتمتنا ياااا رب

اللهم ارزقنا رضاك والجنة .. وحرم علينا النار

اللهم ارزقنا بر والدينا .. والاحسان اليهم

اللهم لا تمتنا الا وانت راض عنا يااااا رب

اللهم بيض وجوهنا يوم تسود وجوه.. ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر الى وجهك الكريم

اللهم اهدنا واهد ابناءنا وأزواجنا ووفقنا لما تحب وترضى..

اللهم آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

ياااااا ارحم الراحمين

----------


## ام راشد448

مشكوره اختي في الله وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكي 
يارحم الراحمين

----------


## شمشوم

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## Al 3aNiDa

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفرلي ولوالديه يارب العالمين

----------


## بنت بوها زايد

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتج ويجعلنا وجميع المسلمين من عباده الخاشعين القانتين.

اللهم ارحمنا وارحم أموات المسلمين والمسلمات جميعاً

آآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

اللهم ارزقنا حسن الخاتمة ..
يزاج الله خير اختي وجعلة الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## m!ss.p!nk!sh

يزاج الله خير و بارك الله فيج 

اللهم اسالك لي و لمسلمين بحسن الخاتمة 

اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي 

اللهم اغفر لي و لمسلمين و الأحياء منهم و الأموات

----------


## شذى الزهر

يزاج الله خير 
الموضوع جدا مؤثر

----------


## ماي ورد!!

جوزيت الجنة أخية..

اللهم اجعل خير ايامنا اخرها و خير اعمارنا خواتيمها .. ياااااااارب

----------


## !!نور الهدى!!

اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا يارب 

اشكرج كل الشكر يالغاليه ع النقل و في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ام مايا

نسأل الله العفو والمغفره

----------


## Bent AlGharib

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

----------


## بنت0الشيبه

يعطيج العافيه وجزاج الله خير

----------


## hashasy

جزاك الله خير الجزاء, اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة .

----------


## ام الود

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## سراب الغلا

يالله بالمغفرة والرحمة

----------


## مايلي سايرس

سبحاان الله..اول مره اشوف المكان الي يغسلون فيه الموتى..مادري كيف حسيت بقشعريره ><!
اللهم نسألك بحسن الخاتمه  :Smile:

----------


## miss_layali

ياااااااااااااااااااااللللللللللللللللللللللله  :Frown: 

ياااااللله بحسن الخااااتمه يارب

الله يجزيج خيييييييييييييييير
خنقتني العبره :Frown:

----------


## شمس الامارااات

تسلمين اختي على الموضوع

----------


## قمر الزمن

اللهم حسن الخاتمة اللهم امين

----------


## لؤلؤة الخليج1

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## شقاوة بريئه

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمه .. بارك الله فيكم

----------


## زم_قمر_ان

> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه
> 
> اللهم اغفرلي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات الأحياء منهم والأموات
> 
> يزاج الله خير
> 
> اللهم اغفر لها ولوالديها ما تقدم من ذنبهم وما تأخر.. 
> 
> وقِهم عذاب القبر وعذاب النار..
> ...

----------


## أم عهووود

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## اسمهايت

اللهم يارب نسالك حسن الخاتمه امين امين امين

----------


## أم الأولاد 3

يارب بحسن الخاتمة

----------


## أم عصفورة

جزاج الله خير

----------


## ري Dubai ـم

> يزاج الله خير
> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
> اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## فراشة طائرة

جزاك الله خير

----------


## بنت النوووور

اللهم اني استغفرك واتوب اليك يارب العالمين ولك الحمد و الشكر 

يارب اللهم وفق ناشر الموضوع وناقلة وقارئة يارب العالمين يا حي يا قيوم

----------


## ام شامه

يزآج الله ألف خير

----------


## سيدة الوروود

بارك الله فيج

وفي ميزان حسناتج يا رب

----------


## dlloo3a

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## النرجس

جزاك الله خير

----------


## اعشقك

""""" نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره>>>>>>>>

----------


## فطمطم2008

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج
والله يحسن خاتمتنا جميع
ويرزقنا الجنة

----------


## مجروحة النفس

نسألك الله حسن الخاااااااااتمه

----------


## فراشة UAQ

يزاج الله خير اختي الكريمه

----------


## جوتشيه عسل

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

----------


## العنود احمد

جزاك الله خيرا

و بارك فيج ان شاء الله

نسال الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## ورشانة

.. صابتني قشعريرة .. اللهم حسن خاتمتنا واجعل قبورنا وقبور أمواتنا روضة من رياض الجنة يالله يارحمن ويارحييم ..


.. يزااج الله ألف خيير ..

----------


## تربوية متقاعد

ياربي كم هي مؤثرة القصص التي سردتيها .. يارب سترك ورحمتك ..ياالله بحسن الخاتمة والنجاة من النار 
جزاك الله خير عني وعن كل من قرأ وكل من سيقرأ وبعددهم يغفرلك ذنوبك

----------


## شمايل العين

يزاج الله خير 

فعلا شي مؤثر 

فالله المستعان

----------


## أحاسيس قبيسيه

يا الله أرحمــنا برحمـــتك .... 

يا الله إنا نسألك حسن الخــاتمـــة ... 


يزاج الله خير

----------


## الطائر الحزين

اللهم نسالك حسن الخاتمة

اللهم ارحمنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم الحشر


انت اكرم الاكرمين

----------


## بخيته تتقهوى

اللهم قنا من عذاب في القبر وعذاب في الناااااااااااااار .......
اللهم وغفر لموتانى وموتى المسلمين ............اللهم ورحمهم برحمتك الوووواااااسعه ...
اليوم هنا وغدا تحت الترااااااااااااااااااااااااب .....

فيجب أن نستعد له بكل الوسسساااااااااااااااااائل والطرق ......

----------


## أم مسعود

> بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي
> 
> نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 
> 
> اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد


 :Ast Green:

----------


## زهره مرحه

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين واللؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## مــــريومه

نقل موفق ماشاء الله...

جزاك الله خيراً

----------


## جنح الليل2

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

والله اني خفت الله المستعان

----------


## SNOW_GIRL

يارب نسالك حسن الخاتمه يااااااااااااااارب 
شكرا عزيزتي على الموضوع المؤثر

----------


## الوفيه

اللهم ارزقني الموت وانا ساجده لك

يالله بحسن الخاتمه

الله يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين

ويرحمنا برحمته

مشكوره الغااليه عالموضوع المؤثره والمفيد

----------


## اميرة الجليد

*بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد*

----------


## شخصية هامة

اللهم حسن الخاتمة

----------


## Mi$s [email protected]

يزاج الله خير 

على الموضوع 

انا رديت ثاني مره على الموضوع 

بس لان الموضوع صدق قيم

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا ياارب

سؤال خارج عن النص

" وين موضوعج مال الكيك ؟؟

----------


## غلا دعيج

*جزاك الله خيرا*

----------


## ايامي مريرة

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## سعاده2

لا حول ولقوة الا بالله ماحسيت بعمري الا ويهي كله دموع 

ياربي اسالك حسن الخاتمة 

مشكورة اختي عالموضوع

----------


## شـ العيون ــوق

لاحول ولاقوة الا بالله
يالله اسالك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## ام سعيد1

بارك الله فيج اختي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
اللهم ان نسالك حسن الخاتمه والنجاه من النار

----------


## استيرا

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## إماراتية..

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## ام حروبي22

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاءالله 
الله يعطيج الصحه والعافيه

----------


## نيكالوديا

جزاك الله الف خير على الموضوع والله يعينا على هذا اليوم تصدقين قاعده ارجف وابكي وما أقول إلا (اللهم أعني على ذكرك وشكرك وحسن عبادتك) وتقبلي تحياتي.

----------


## ببنوتة راك

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## ألوان الطيف

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## #..Lamar..#

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## 4 فصول

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة والعفو والمغفرة والثبات عند السؤال فانت كريم غفورتجيب الداعي اذا دعا 
الله يرحمنا ويرحم المسلمين اجمعين الاحياء منهم والاموات ويغفرلنا ولهم يا رب 
الله يجزيكم الخير

----------


## جرحني غلاك

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي..

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه ..

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد..

----------


## بتوته

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## سري في خبرتي

اللهم إنا نسألك الثبات وحسن الخاتمة

----------


## ه.ة

يزاااااااااااااااااج الله الف خير 

يااااارب نسالك حسن الخاتمه 

يارب تغفر لنا وترحمنا ..........

----------


## BJηǿǾn Дtb3ek

يزاج الله الف خير . .

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة . .

----------


## ريم القلوووب

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## دلع مغرور

> يزاج الله خير
> اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
> اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## ام دانه777

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## ام سعووود^_^

يزاج الله خير 
الموت عضه وعبره 
ويالله بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## بنت العري

يزاج الله ألـــــف خير ع الموضوع ..

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة ..

----------


## سلامه )

يالله يا رب إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمه

بارك الله فيك اخيه على التذكير

----------


## نبض ريلي

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## pink 7

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## hamoudmam

يزاج الله خير الحياة رحلة قصيرة يامقلب القلوب تبثنا على دين الإسلام

----------


## ارواح الليل

يزاج الله خير

----------


## كنانة

يزاج الله خير في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------


## &ولاشي&

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لموتانا المسلمين
بارك الله فييج

----------


## بنين2010

جزاك الله خير في موازيين حسناتك ان شاء الله اللهم اني اسألك حسن الخاتمه اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين
والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## &أم محمد&

اللهم اعفو عنا وعافينا في الدنيا والأخرة اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

بارك الله فيك اختي واحسن خاتمتنا وياك

----------


## kmmk

لا إله إلا الله 
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## حرمة سيف

يالللللللله

ياللللللله

عفوك

ومغفرتك

ورحمتك

لما اكون موجودة في هذا المكان

----------


## عذب القوافـﮯ

يزاج الله خير الغاليـﮧ على النقل ^^


لاآهنتي حبيبتـﮧ !!

الدنيا اختبار بس ..

لآ إلـه إلآ *الله* وحده لا شريڪ لـﮧ

----------


## كوآإشي ~ ..

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالديه يارب العالمين

----------


## غريبة زماني

يزاج الله كل خير .. ع النقل لهذا الموضوع اللي عيشتينا من خلاله بهذا الجو .. نسأل الله حسن الخاتمة لي و لكم و لجميع المسلمين .. اللهم آآآمين لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين ..

----------


## حنايا القلب

يزاج الله خير وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

مشكوره اختي على الموضوع القيم 

سلمت يمناك ^_^

----------


## ام سميره

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## بحرينية 777

يزاج الله خير على هالموضوع 
ويالله بحسن الخاتمه 
استغفر الله 
لا إله إلا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

يزاج الله خير...

وفي ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله...

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه...

اللهم اغفر للمومنين والمومنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات..

----------


## شهب

شكرااااا

----------


## حلاوة دلع

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي يارب العالمين

----------


## وله قلبى

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## math

يزاج الله خير الغالية ...

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة ...

----------


## أخت القمـر

يزاج الله خير

الله يرحمنا برحمته ويرزقنا حسن الخاتمه

----------


## غلاااا داري

بااااارك الله فيك وجزااااك الله ألف خير على الطرح المؤثر جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## AmOoOna7

يالله احسن بقشعريره 
يااااالله بحسن الخاتمه 

الله يجزاج الف خير

----------


## محبه الحرمين

اللهم أحسن خاااتمتنا ياارب

----------


## وردة الحنان

..

----------


## روعه باسلوبي

لا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله
اللهم ثبتني عند الموت بلا اله الا الله وان محمدا رسول الله ولا تتوفانا الا وانت راض عنا غير غضان ... ااااامين يارب... والله ياختي موضوع في قمة الروعه لا زم الانسان يتضع ..يالله يالله يالله يالله يالله ااغفر لنا وتب علينايارب ترحم اباءنا وامهاتنا واغفر لهما وتجاوز عن سيآتهما...

----------


## Om-Ahmad

اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لنا وارحمنا يارب العباد
اللهم آمين
بوركتي غاليتي

----------


## noura84

جزاج الله ألف خير موضوع وايد مؤثر وايد أثر فيني 
ربي يهديني ويهدي كل بنات المسلمين وان شاء الله نكون جميعا من أهل الجنة 
ويارب يحسن خاتمتنا وخاتمة كل المسلمين امين يارب

----------


## ام_ابراهيم

يزاج الله ألف خيـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر

----------


## @أم عمر@

استغفر الله واتوب اليه

----------


## الجوريXD

جزاكي الله خير الجزاء ..اللهم اجمعنا في جنات النعيم
اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمه واعوذ بك من سوء الخاتمه
ربي اجمعنا في جنة الفردوس مع حبيبك المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر الى وجهك العظيم ..
اللهم آمين

----------


## غيوم دبي

مشكوره الغلا

----------


## حلى دنياي

جزاج الله خير

----------


## حنان2006

استفغر الله واتوب اليه... استغفر الله واتوب اليه... استغفر الله واتوب اليه

يا بنات لاتنسون كثرة الاستغفار

----------


## رورو الامارات

يالله تكون راضا عنا في الدنيا والاخره ياااارب العالمين يااااااااااارب

----------


## أم غروور

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

----------


## مخلط العود

بوركت اناملك اخيتي ..
موضوع مؤثر جوزيتي به خيرا ان شاء الله ..
جاني وانا في وسط ربعي وناسي *** جاني نشلني مثل ما ينشل النـــاس

مني نشل روح تشيل المآســـــــي *** تشكي من ايام الشقى تشكي اليـاس

اثر الالم في سكره المـــوت قاسي *** ماهالني مثله وانا انسان حـــساس

جابوا كفن ابيض مقاسه مقاســــي*** ولفوا به الجسم المحنط مع الـراس

وشالوني اربع بالنعش ومتواســي *** عليه ومغطى على جسمي البـــاس

وصلوا علي وكلــــــهم في مــآسي *** ربعي ومعهم ناس من كل الاجناس 

ياكيف سوا عقبنا تاج راســــــــي *** وامي الحبيبه وش سوى بها الياس

اسمع صدى صوت يهز الرواسي *** قولولها لاتلطـــم الخــد ياناس

قولولها حق وتجرعت كاســـــــي*** لاتحترق كل يبي يجرع الكـــــاس

اصبحت في قبري ولابه مواسي*** واسمع قريع نعولهم يوم تـــــنداس

من يوم قــــــفوا حل موثق لباسي*** وعلى رد الروح صوت بالاجراس

هـيكل غريب وقال ليه التــــــناسي*** صوته رهيب وخلفه اثنين حـــراس

وقف وقال ان كنــت يانـمر نـاسي *** هاذي هي اعمالك تقدم بكـــــراس

ومن هول ماشفته وقف شعر راسـي *** وانهارت اعصابي ولاارد الانـفاس


القصيدة للشاعر \ \ نمر الحربي------رحمه الله-------

----------


## مخلط العود

اللهم انا نسالك حسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## سفيرةالإمارات

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة ولذة النظر إلى وجهك...
يزاج الله الجنة وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## العوف

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## جميريه1

يزاج الله خير يا اختي أنا ملتزمه الحمدالله بس العيال والدنيا ابعدوني عن اشياء وايده انا اعرف ان هذي مب حجه لي يوم القيامه لكن بإذن الله باستعين به سبحانه على نفسي و الشيطان
لا تبخلوا علينا بالدعاء

----------


## & ذبحني حبك &

جزاك الله خير
وجعله في ميزان حساناتك

----------


## شمه حمد

اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة ولذة النظر إلى وجهك...
يزاج الله الجنة وجعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## $فراولة حلوة$

في ميزان حسناتج الغالية 

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## علايـــــه

يزاج الله خير اخيتي 

... الله يحسن خاتمتنا وخاتمة جميع المسلمين

----------


## ميثه المنهالي

بارك الله فيك أختى منظر موثر جدا

----------


## بطه22

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## ارض العطا

جزاك الله خيرا وادخلك فسيح جناته

----------


## queenpenk

*اللهم انا نسألك حسـن الخاتمة 

جزاكِ أخيتي الكريمة كل خيـر*

----------


## HinD...!

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## اوتاري

اللهم ارزقنا وايااااااااكم حسسسسسسن الخاتمه

للرررفع للعضه والعبره

----------


## خيال بلا حدود

جزاك الله خيرا
وربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك

----------


## لحظة صمت!!

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## سيدة إماراتيه

اللهم احسن خواتمنا واغفر لنا وارحمنا انت مولانا فانصرنا على القوم الكافرين

----------


## شيخة النفس

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## الأحلام الملونة

لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك الله

موضوع ولا أروع ولا أجمل أن يوضع لأنه بالتأكيد في كتير ما بيعرفوا تفاصيله ..

اللهم يا رب يرضى عنا وعن أحبائنا ويجعلنا تحت ظله يوم لا ظل فيه إلا ظله

----------


## عينآويه 7

الله يجازيج الخير .. 
اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ..

----------


## نبض الإحساس

لا إله إلا الله،،،،،،،،،، محمد رسول الله

الله ثبتنا على القول الثابت اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## $AVON$

اقشعر بدني

جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## ورود إماراتية

للهم اني اسألك حسن الخاتمة والنجاة من النار 

جزاك الله خيرا غاليتي

----------


## بـنـت قـابـوس

لا اله الا الله 

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والأموات 

جزاك الله خير اختي عالنقل الطيب,,في ميزان حسناتج عدد كل حرف وكل شخص قرأ الموضوع وأخبر به

----------


## ll.Jojo.ll

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

جزاكِ الله كل خير

----------


## al-jo0oharh

بارك الله فيييييييييج اختي

----------


## سيدرة

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## آمال الغد

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## دلوعه فزاع

بارك الله فيج اختي اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## angel-alia

بارك الله فيج
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## قمره

الله يجعلنا و من نحب من الناس المبيضه وجوههم التائبين العابدين 

الله يجعله في ميزان حسناتك اختي

----------


## مريوم الأموره

يزاج الله خير اختي 
ونسأل الله بحسن الخاتمه
اللهم اغفرلي واغفر لجميع المسلمين

----------


## أصل الجمال

يزاج الله خير اختي 
والله ان عيوني دمعت يو قريت الموضوع 
وتخيلت عمري وانا انشغل 
يالله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## عواشهـ

اللهم نسالك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## سمنة غنم

صدقتي والله الناس غاااااااااافله نست الموت تماما وكانما خلقت لهواها ونست من خلقها سبحان الله
قال الحبيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم(كفى بالموت واعظا)ومن لم يعضه الموت فقلبه مات قبل الممات
يارب اجزيها خير الجزاء اختي الي نقلت واكتبت الموضوع

----------


## Lovely Prince

مشكورة والله أثر فيني اللهم ثبتنا على الإيمان
جزاكِ الله خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك امين
اللهم يسر جميع أمورها وفرج همها وأجعلها مسروره في الدنيا والأخره اللهم آمين

----------


## الايمــــان

ربي يجزيك الخير يارب

----------


## luluq8

مشكوره و يزاج الله الف خير 

موضوع يعور القلب

----------


## عضوةUAE

((ومع الأسف يخبرونني ان كثير منهن تاتي بشعر كشعر الرجل مقصوص وصغير متشبهات بالرجال ولاحول ولاقوة الا بالله))
تأثرت بالموضوع كثيرا وخاصه هذه العباره..
.ياسبحان الله..لاحول ولا قوة الا بالله..
كنت كثير اما ان اقص شعري ولكن ليس هدفي هو التشبه
 لاوالله اعلم بنيتي..مع ذلك تأثرت من هذه العباره 
فالموضوع بأكمله ..به عظه وعبره..
سلمت يمينك على الطرح الشيق..

----------


## ريـم زايـد

اللهم اني اسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## الخلود ج

*مشكوره الغالية الصراحة*

----------


## الدانه

يارب أحسن خاتمتناااا
واغفر لنا يا أرحم الراحمين

----------


## ام هاجر212

انالله ان اليه راجعون نسال الله الثبات وحسن الخاتمة جزاك الله عنا خير الجزء

----------


## مييوده حياتي

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## جالكسي..

جزاك الله الجنه يارب احسن خاتمتي واهدني يارب وارض عني

----------


## حلا راك

يالله حسن الخاتمه

----------


## @امون@

بارك فيج ان شاء الله 

نسال الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## اميره صمت

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمه 
بارك الله فيج 
وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## أم زيوودي

لا حول ولا قوه الا بالله العلي العظيم


يالله بحسن الخاتمه

----------


## **ام نهيان**

يزاج الله خير,,,
ربي لا تاخذ روحي الا وانا ساجده لك ياااارب

----------


## قلب الفهد

اللهم ارحمنا واغفر لنا ياااارب

----------


## ام مها 1987

يالله نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

----------


## bellegirl

اللهم اني اعوذ بك من عذاب القبر ..


جزاكم الله خير خواتي الغاليات على دعواتكم

نسألأ الله العمل الخالص لوجهه الكريم  :Smile:

----------


## ميمي الفلاسي

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك 

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## نرجس الورد

بارك الله فيج ويزاج الجنه

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه

----------


## ام أريام1

جزاك الله خير

----------


## bellegirl

وفيكم خواتي الغاليات  :Smile:

----------


## شقرى

يالله بحسن الخاتمة

----------


## اذكروا الله

للرففففففففففففففففففع

----------


## أم موضي

بارك الله فيج، موضوع مؤثر،اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة والستر في الدنيا والاخرة يارب

----------


## براء

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة يا رب العالمين
جزاج الله خيراً على النقل 

وجعلنا وإياكي من اهل الجنة

----------


## رعشــ هدب ــة

مشكوورة أختي على هالموضوع الله يرزقج الجنة يارب فعلا أحنا فحاجة لشي يذكرنا بتقصيرنا يالله فحسن الخاتمة

----------


## alrim

يسلمووووووووووووووووووووووووووووه

----------


## ظبية الامارات

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله استغفرك اللهم من الخطايا والذنوب

----------


## سلطه فواكه

اللهم حسن اخرتنا...مشكوره إختي على الموضوع ...إن شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج...

----------


## um-mahra777

جزاج الله الف خير وفي ميزان حسناتج ..
الله بحسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## شمسية

جزاك الله خير الجزاء 
اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم آمين

----------


## بلبولة سلومي

يالله

----------


## om ryami

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

اغفر لنا واعف عنا واحمنا برحتك نحن ووالدينا وازواجنا وابناءنا وجميع المسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## 3abda3

*اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة*

----------


## وهج الإمارات

جزاك الله خيرا .. في مرة دخلت مغسلة اموات .. سبحان الله ،، ان لله في خلقه شؤون 

الله يرحم موتانا وموتى المسلمين

----------


## همس البحوور

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير عنا وعن المسلمات وعسى أن يكون عبرة لنا جميعا ودافعا لأن نحيا لرضى الخالق الفرد الصمد الحي الذي لايموت لاإله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخاتمة لي وللمسلمين والمسلمات

----------


## saro0onh

يزاج الله خير..

وف ميزان حسناتج ان شاءالله

----------


## جرس

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## والله انثىQQ

يزاج الله خير اخيه

----------


## جرح وحداوي

لاحول ولا قوة الا بالهه والله دمعت عيني من عول الموضووع صدق احنا موحاسين بشي
يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدي يارب العالمين

----------


## *العاااامرية*

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا واجعل موتتنا على شهادة وعلى حق 
انا لله وانا اليه لراجعون

----------


## زهرة البرااري

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## دوا العوق

اللهم احسن خواتمنا

----------


## fuwala

يارب احسن خاتمتنا 
وتوفنا مسلمين يارب
يارب تجيرنا من عذاب القبر

----------


## بنت زآآآيد

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 

لااله الا الله و نسأل الله - تعالى - حسن الخاتمه 

و جزاج الله - سبحانه و تعالى - ألف خير

----------


## آلظآهرية

جزاك الله خيـــرا وبارك فيك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
بانتظار جديدك الأجمــــل

دمتي في طاعة الله

----------


## **أم غزلان**

جزاكي الله خيرا 

يالله بحسن الخاتمه

ان لله وانا اليه راجعون

----------


## أم سالمَ

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا ، 
بارك الله فيكِ

----------


## **هدوء**

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

في ميزان حسناتج

وان شاء الله يكون موضوع عضه وعبره

----------


## مهاري الحلوة

يزاج الله الف الف خييير 
يالله تحسن خاتمتنا يااااااااارب

----------


## البآرونهــ

جزآآآآج الله خير 

نسأل الله حسن الخاااتمه وغفرااان الذنوووب عااجلهاا وآآجلهاااا

----------


## كشكش

في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## ~ نور القمر ~

جزآآآج الله خير اختي الغآليه و جعله في ميزآن حسنآتج

وآيد مهم الوآحد يفكر في خآتمته و يعمل الأعمال الصآلحه و يبتعد عن الذنوب

اللهم إني اسألك الجنه و ما يقرب إليها من قول و عمل .. و أعوذ بك من النار و ما يقرب إليها من قول و عمل
اللهم إني اسألك حسن الخآتمه و أعوذ بك من عذآآآب القبر .. اللهم آجرني من النار .. اللهم آجرني من النار .. اللهم آجرني من النار
اللهم إجعلني ممن طآل عمره و حسن عمله يآ رب العآلمين .. اللهم آمييين~

----------


## حمامه حلوه

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## سمراء العيون

لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله 
الله يرحمنا برحمته و يثبتنا عند السؤال

----------


## آهات قلب

اللهم انا نسالك حسن الخاتمه يارب

اللهم ارحمنا واغفر لناا وثبتناا عند السؤال

اللهم احفظ والدي واعفو عنهم وثبتهم عند السؤال

اللهم وتوفناا مسلمين 

يزاج الله الف خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتج يارب

----------


## StranG LOovE

اللهم اجعل قبورنا روضه من رياض الجنه ولا تجعله حفره من حفر الناااااااار اللهم آآآآآمييين

----------


## بنت_أبوظبي

جزاج الله خير يارب اغفرلي ولوالدي وجميع موتانا المسلمين

----------


## bellegirl

*مشكورات خواتي جزاكم الله خير ماقصرتن



*

----------


## bellegirl

استغفر الله العلي العظيم

----------


## كيسة جمعيه

لا إله إلا الله يزاج الله كل خير موضوع مؤثر جدا

----------


## @مشاكسه@

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمه

يااااااااارب ترحمنا

مشكوره الغاليه ع الموضوع الموثر

فميزان حسناتج

----------


## اونومومينتو

اللهم احسن خاتمتنا

----------


## hzraf

يزااااااااااااااااااااااج الله خير اختي على هالموضوع الطيب 



اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## هبوب العين

اللهم اني أسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## أنــــاقـه

حلو..

----------


## moon91

جزاك الله الف خير
عزيزتي وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
((اللهم انا نسألكــ.. حسن الخاتمه.. وما قرب اليها من قول وعمل))

----------


## [email protected]

يزاج الله ألف خير اختي على هالموضوع 

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## **سكون الليل**

جزاك الله خيرا


اللهم ارزقني حسن الخاتمة يارب العالمين

----------


## ناعمات

اللهم احسنا خاتمتنا ...جراك الله خيرا

----------


## عيون سعيد

يزاج الله خير
اللهم اني أسألك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## قمر الزمن

جزاج الله خير حبيت بس ازيد بعض المعلومات والتي درسناها في دورة عن تغسيل الاموات النساء 
وهذه بعض الامور المهمة وان شاء الله نستفد منها جميعا باذن الله تعالى:
لابد للمراة دائما ان تكون على طهارة سواء الطهارة الكبية او الصغيرة 
لابد من تمشيط الشعر حتى اذا جاء الاجل ما يتعب المغسلة للعلم الميت يحس بتمشيط الشعر فلو المغسلة حست ان الشعر سوف يؤلم الميت تقوم بلف الشعر وتركه على ما هو عليه وتسمه الى ثلاثة ظفائر سنة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تغسيله ابنته رضي الله عنها
بخصوص الاظافر لا تقلم وتترك على ما هو عليه لان لم يرد دليل على تقليم الاظافر وتترك على ماهي عليه 
وكلنا نعلم ان قص الاظافر ستة للاحياء فاتبعيها قبل الموت 
حلق العانة كذلك سنة وهدا من باب الطهارة لان نعلم الاجل متى وباي ارض نموت 
الوشم اكيد حرام فتستر المراة وليس هناك ما يزل الوشم اكيد 
خلال عملية التمشيط لو تساقطت اي شعرة من المراة فهي تلف مع المراة في الكفن ولا ترمى في الزبالة
واذا كانت لها اسنان تركيب تزال ولاتدفن بها 
لايجوز للرجل الكشف او غسل ابنته ويجوزله فقط غسل الزوجة فقط 
لاتوجد ادعية للميت اثناء غسله الا في الصلاة وهي صلاة الجنازة 
والمراة التي لا تلبس حجاب في الدنيا فتلبسه وهي مكفنة بالثوب الابيض لتقابل ربها 
ومن حرص السنه على ستر المراة فهي تلبس الحجاب وتلبس حفاظات حتى لو طلع من خروج او دم لا يضهر على الكفن سبحان الله ستر علينا حتى ونحن اموات لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله 
خلال صلاة الجنازة فالامام يقف نصف جسم المراة حتى يستر عليها سبحان الله اما الرجل فيقف عند راسه 
ابواب كثيرة فتحها الله لنا وعلينا ولكن لا نتعظ 
والله انها دنيا فانية فاحرصي ان تكوني جاهزة محملة بامتعة السلامة والوقاية من عذاب القبر ونسال الله ان نكون من الذي ياخذ ارواحنا وهو راضي علينا باذن الرحمن هذه بعض المعلومات التي حضرتني الان وان شاء الله ستكون امور اخرى في مواضيع اخرى باذن الرحمن 
لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله ان لله وان اليه راجعون

----------


## D!or AD

لاإله إلا الله 
يـارب نسألك حسن الخاتمه

يزاج الله الف خير

----------


## عاشقة المحبين

قلبي عورني 
جزاج الله الف خير

----------


## غزلان البراري

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه يارب

----------


## دمعتي الحزينه

*بارك الله فيج 
ويزاج الله خيير على هالموضوع المؤثر*

----------


## LAILA2006

اللهم اني أسالك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## كنوشه

يزاج الله خير على هذا الموضوع اللي يذكرنا بالموت وانه في يوم حد غيرنا بيغسلنا و ان الدنيا فانيه و الموت حق 
يعله في ميزان حسناتج

----------


## حلمي ضايع

يارب سامحني يارب العالمين يارب ثبتنا يارب 
الله يجزيج خير اختي 
فعلا الانسان في غفله

----------


## كرزاية

لا إله إلا الله .....يزاج الله خير ....صدق موضوع مؤثر واااااااااااااااااااااااااااايد ...يالله اتخيلت نفسي من هن ...الله يرحمنا برحمته

----------


## نية صافية

اللهم اني اسالك حسن الخاتمة 
اللهم امين

----------


## ام عزوزي

اللهم اسالك حسن الخاتمة 
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء منهم والاموات 
اللهم استرنا فوق الارض وتحت الارض ويوم العرض

----------


## فلونه 2008

يزاج الله خير اختي

الله ارزقنا حسن الخاتمه يا رب العالمين

----------


## فتاه صابره

جزاج ربي خير والله انه جسمي ارتعش من المنظر

الله يعينا 

ويحسن خواتيمنا يااااااااااااااااااااااارب

----------


## عليــــــاء

جزاج الرحمن خيرا

----------


## الساااحرة

بارك الله فيج اختي,, وان شاء الله في ميزان حسناتج..
اللهم نسالك حسن الخاتمة...

----------


## (((ماااسه)))

لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله ...


الله بحسن الخاتمه ..

----------


## بنتـ DXB

يزاج الله خير

----------


## فجر النواعم

يا الله بحسن الخاتمه يا رب لنا و لجميع المسلمين

----------


## ام زايدالغالي

يزاج الله الف خير حبيبتي

----------


## أم فطومة

> بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي
> 
> نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 
> 
> اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد

----------


## bellegirl

*
ربي يوفقج أختي * *
*

* اللهم علّمنا ما ينفعنا وانفعنا بِمَا علّمتنا وزدنا علْمًا يا رب العالمين*

----------


## غالي حبي

اللهم حسن الخاتمه يارب

----------


## أميـــرةالورد

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه 

اللهم اغفر لنا ورحمنا يارب العباد
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالديه ولزوجي والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والمسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات

----------


## ملكة الاحاسيس

يالله دمعت عيني والله كلام مؤثر

----------


## راجية عفو ربي

استغفر الله العظيم واتوب اليه
اللهم استرنا تحت الارض.. وفوق الارض.. ويوم العرض عليك..
اللهم آمين
يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## oɾoſ sSıო

نسأل الله حسن الخاتمه
يزاج الله خير ع النقل / بانتظار الزوَد =]

----------


## @ام امنه@

بارك الله فيكى اختى فعلا انا غسلت ام ابوى وام امى وبنت خالتى وفعلا كلما تذكرنا الموت وحالاته اعاننا الله بفضله على العمل لمثل هذا اليوم

----------


## بجنون أحبك

uppppppppp

----------


## بنوتة_قطر

جزاك الله خير

يا الله حسن الخاتمة

----------


## رينوار

جزاك الله خيرا أخيتي على هذا الموضوع المؤثر وجعله الله في ميزان حسناااااااااتك

----------


## ام منصور99

يالله بحسن الخاتمة يا رب
والله اقشعر بدني وانا اقرا هالموضوع اللي أكثر من رائع،،

يزاج الله خير اختيه

----------


## ريم الفلا 555

جزاج الله خير 
وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
اللهم اغفر لي ولوالدي وللمؤمنين والمؤمنات ياارب

----------


## banota.a7

يزاج الله خير الغلا ..!!

موضوع نحتاج نزورهـ ـ كل يوم للتذكير ..!!

----------


## الكل خذلني

جزاج الله خير

----------


## وينك ؟؟؟

اللهم إني أسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## أم ريونه

جزاج الله خير 

*اللهم إنا نسألك حسن الخاتمة*

----------


## منايرUAE

موضوووع مؤثر جداا 
جزاج الله الف خير 
اللهم اختم بالصالحات اعمالنا يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا رب

----------


## omfalah

بارك الله فيج علي النقل اختي

----------


## uae__

اللهم نسألك حسن الخاااااااااتمه

----------


## عطر شرقي

ما اقدر اقولج شي يا بيليقيرل الا الله يوفقج فالدنيا والاخره ويحسن خاتمتي وخاتمتج وخاتمة كل مسلم ومسلمه

----------


## pink lip stic

موضوع مؤثر والله

يزاج الله خير اختي

----------


## 7LeeEeema

جزاك الله خيرا 

اللهم انا نسالك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## bellegirl

بارك الله فيكن خواتي هذا من طيب نفوسكم

----------


## لحظة شوق ،

اللهم نسالك حسسسن الخاتمة يااااااااااااااارب

شكرا اختي

يزاج الله خير

----------


## ريم السعيدي

فيي مييزآآآآن حسنآآآتج اخختتي  :Smile:

----------


## هزووفه

يزاج الله خير

اللهم انا نسألك حسن الخاتمة

----------


## ! ياسيه !

*نسال الله حسن الخاتمه .. 

يزاك الله خيرا .. في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله 


:*

----------


## عنود الحب

الله يكتب لنا حسب الخاتمه ياااااااااارب

 :Frown:

----------


## مروى24

يزاااااج الله خير

اللهم نسالك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## ريش الطاووس

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه....

----------


## دلع 2009

لا اله الا الله وحده لا شريك له له الملك وله الحمد وهو على كل شيء قدير سبحان الله والحمدلله ولا اله الاالله والله اكبر لا حوله ول قوة الا بالله

----------


## جمالـ الروحـ

موضوع مميز ‏
ومؤثر

اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا
رحمتك يارب

----------


## ميرة الظاهري

اللهم نسالك حسن الخاتمه

----------


## أميرة الغلا

اللهم قنا عذاب القبر

----------


## خريجة

الله يرحمنا برحمته ويثبتنا عند السؤال


جزاج الله كل خير وربي يرزقج جناته ويجمعج بمن تحبين في الفردوس الاعلى ولجميع المسلمين آمين

----------


## Mall.08

يا الله .. اللهم احسن خاتمتنا وثبتنا عند السؤال

ربنا آتنا في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة وقنا عذاب النار

----------


## دلــوعة

نسال الله حسن الخاتمه .. 

جزاك الله خير .. 

في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله

----------


## روح الوداع 22

يزاج الله خير
اللهم نسألك حسن الخاتمه 
اللهم اغفر لي و لوالدتي يارب العالمين

----------


## نبع الإيمان

نسأل حسن الخاتمة والرحمة والعفو والغفران آمين

جعله الله في ميزان حسناتج ان شاء الله

----------

